# How much juice do you vape a day?



## Marek_710 (12/3/18)

Just a quick simple way to see what kind of flows people are vaping at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (12/3/18)

I based my vote on an average. But usually 5-30ml depending on how much I enjoy the juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marek_710 (12/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I based my vote on an average. But usually 5-30ml depending on how much I enjoy the juice.


Based on your favorite setup you own with the juice you buy on a regular ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/3/18)

I go through around 400mls per month, sometimes more. So around 12mls per day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (12/3/18)

Marek_710 said:


> Based on your favorite setup you own with the juice you buy on a regular ?



It really depends. I don't often by the same juices for too long. And I use all three of my favourite setups which are all vastly different.

It depends on: which setup I use more that day, what the NIC content is, did I remember to charge all of my batteries over night? How much do I like the juice.
Am I spending the day working or with friends?

I really don't have an exact amount at all. Every day is different. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TheV (12/3/18)

My usual day comprises of topping up the BB in the morning and filling it up in the afternoon or evening. So about 5-10ml

Some days I don't vape at all. Other days I go through 30ml+. The above seems to be the average for me though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (12/3/18)

Spyro said:


> It really depends. I don't often by the same juices for too long. And I use all three of my favourite setups which are all vastly different.
> 
> It depends on: which setup I use more that day, what the NIC content is, did I remember to charge all of my batteries over night? How much do I like the juice.
> Am I spending the day working or with friends?
> ...



says he with that Titan tank !!!

...lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hallucinated_ (12/3/18)

I cant vote ! I am missing the 30-40ml option rofl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (12/3/18)

I finish a 60ml in 3 - 4 days so I am in the 10 - 20 ml range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/3/18)

30ml lasts me roughly 2 week days, weekends I tend to vape more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/18)

Nice poll @Marek_710 

I am on about 8ml per day I would estimate
On days where i drip in the evening it probably goes up a bit, but on average id say still under 10ml per day

I am vaping higher mg juice so thats probably why my consumption is lower

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

I have absolutely no idea!

I'm going to guess at the 10ml-20ml range though. I usually have a desk vape (high nic, low clouds) that does about 5mls, and my "smoke break" vape (high wattage dripping) that must take it to about 15mls at an average.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (13/3/18)

Fill up the Melo III first thing in the morning and again in the afternoon + some squonking on the RSQ in the evenings. I'd guess around 10ml/day during the week and more like 15ml on the weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/3/18)

Too much . . .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jess (13/3/18)

Average id say 10ml, all comes down to the juice ...If its that new gem you just cant put down, then we talking 15ml in about 45 mins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christian (13/3/18)

About 10 -20 ml per day 

But when i pick up a new juice that's just amazing i can finish it the same day Lol 60 ML Happened twice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Llew (13/3/18)

Depends on the atomiser. Used to do about 20 ml a day with RDTA's, but probably down to 12 ml now using RDA's. My single coil consumption is also less than dual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/3/18)

wake up and finish off whats in the tank from last night while scrolling through some news feeds.

breakfast is followed with toping up a full tank before the morning commute, then about 3 refills during the day.

get home and I usually have 2 drippers and the current tank in the rotation, which would get another refill

so ya.... around 20ml I guess.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapingB (17/12/18)

So I’m just interested in finding out , as I really do think the most expensive part of vaping is the juice , 3mg or 6mg doesn’t matter , I use about 30ml a day.

Money wise I wouldn’t recommend vaping as a smoking alternative at all. 

I love vaping everything about it , the DIY is probably my favorite part, and will never stop. I use vaping as a smoke replacement and still costs me a arm and a leg to vape( also every time a lekker mod or tank comes out , I just have to have it. 

Please let me know your feelings about the above.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/12/18)

If you say diy, do you refer to coils ans wicks or juice. Because diy juice is so cheap, +- R10 for 30ml, so surely cant complain at that price. My cigarettes cost me about R70 a day, actually more, because every when I stopped for cigarettes, also bought something to drink and sometimes to eat, so more like close to R100 a day.. Im not ven at 30ml a day so huge saving. By the end of this month(2months) I should have saved more that I have spend on all the vape stuff, and then its just saving all the way.

If you keep buying new gear, that your problem, cant put it as part of the equation

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapingB (17/12/18)

I’m not putting it as part of it , that’s just me , how ever I’m talking about someone that just asked me today about doing the switch , with absolutely no interest in DIY juices and I just couldn’t give them a direct answer. 

For your question I do the DIY juice and coils


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/12/18)

VapingB said:


> I’m not putting it as part of it , that’s just me , how ever I’m talking about someone that just asked me today about doing the switch , with absolutely no interest in DIY juices and I just couldn’t give them a direct answer.
> 
> For your question I do the DIY juice and coils


Yes I think that is a problem. But at least most people start with this little cheap pen divices and similar and those things are light on juice.

But then again, most vapers that I know, and who has been vaping for years, dont even know what a rda or rta is. And once I managed to make a few decent juices, I will sell it to them at less R1/ml, had a few requests so far from friends that did not even know you can make your own juice. 

I think all fhe diyers must start selling to friends and soon these ridiculous prices will drop

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (17/12/18)

I vape for around R200 a month now. OK, it cost me thousands upon thousands to get there but still. I vape around 10-12ml per day.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## VapingB (17/12/18)

That’s exactly my point , the thousand upon thousands , you do you explain that, pack of siggs a day R35 and 30ml’s of juice a day??? 

Vaping is the healthier choice not the cheaper choice. 

I went from 1 box’s a day and can honestly say that if I didn’t enjoy the complexities of building my own coils and mixing my own juice , I would have not seen the use of trying vaping as an alternative. 

To me nothing beats that perfect build or that perfect wick. This however would never be the case with persons that just want vaping as the alternative, yet wants the big clouds and great taste a simple beginners vape pen can’t give.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

I hear you @VapingB

And yes, if one gets totally into the hobby side of vaping it can be quite a lot more expensive than smoking.
But then again, its not fair to compare because smoking most likely isnt as fulfilling as a hobby as vaping can be.

Also, its not right to just compare the cost of smokes versus the vapes. One should also factor in the health costs if one gets a smoking related illness, which is quite likely over the longer term. I think the costs of vaping are dwarfed by those health costs. 

For folk who just want a vaping solution without the hobby side of it, one can get away with a much cheaper solution if one vapes on a lower powered device and uses stronger liquids. One can get away with about 5-6ml per day. And you do get commercial juices at around R2-R3 per ml. So R12-R18 a day, which is less than half the cost of a pack of smokes a day. Roughly speaking. I.e. Vaping doesnt have to be a lot more expensive than smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (17/12/18)

VapingB said:


> Vaping is the healthier choice not the cheaper choice.



That’s generalisation , i know of many cue vapors that are satisfied with it and that dont need the complexities of a hobby.

Its only people on here and facebook that take this as a hobby where we want every new thing on the market.

I have benched 99% of my stuff for a pod system and nic salts, should cost me around R600pm now all in. 

Its cost me allot to realise it but now i just buy to collect and dont take the cost into account because its not for my habit anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (17/12/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you @VapingB
> 
> And yes, if one gets totally into the hobby side of vaping it can be quite a lot more expensive than smoking.
> But then again, its not fair to compare because smoking most likely isnt as fulfilling as a hobby as vaping can be.
> ...



Jinx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (17/12/18)

VapingB said:


> So I’m just interested in finding out , as I really do think the most expensive part of vaping is the juice , 3mg or 6mg doesn’t matter , I use about 30ml a day.
> 
> *Money wise I wouldn’t recommend vaping as a smoking alternative at all. *
> 
> ...



Changing from smoking to vaping should never be about saving money. It should be about quitting smoking and vaping as a healthier alternative. It doesn't really matter how much juice you use per day. As long as you don't smoke, it's fine. I also use about 30-40ml per day. But up to date, I've spent way more money on vaping than ever spending on smoking, but it doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingB (17/12/18)

I agree it donates bother me at all, the money I spend , I was just blindsided by the question I got today and doing the sums in my head, I basically spend way to much money on vaping , lol.

Luckily a lot of the times like this weekend when I purchase a new mod and tank I receive free juice as well, here’s looking at you Sir Vape.


----------



## RichJB (17/12/18)

VapingB said:


> That’s exactly my point , the thousand upon thousands , you do you explain that, pack of siggs a day R35 and 30ml’s of juice a day???



It depends on the time frame involved. I quit on 3 Jan 2016. I was a fairly light smoker, only 15 a day. Let's say that's R20 a day. So it would have cost me R21 900 to continue smoking since then. And would still be costing me R20 a day, probably a bit more now with inflation and increased sin taxes.

Have I spent R22k on vaping so far? Yeah, easily. Ten mods at an average of R750 each (R7.5k), 15 atties at average R400 each (R6k), 15 batts at R120 each (R1.8k), and so on. DIY flavours alone I probably have around R15k worth. But I still have a lot of those flavours left. I can make juice for the next three years with the flavours in my stash, I'd only need nic, VG and PG which are all pretty cheap, especially seeing as I vape 1.5mg juice. A bottle of 36mg nic lasts me months. I also have cotton and wire for years.

Now, with only really buying DIY supplies and restocks for about R200 a month, I'm recouping R400 a month from the deficit of getting myself set up. I'm probably still behind the curve but, two or three years down the road, I should be ahead.

I also didn't set out with the aim of saving money. I haven't squandered funds by buying every shiny new toy I see but I have splurged a bit on DIY flavours. I have around 500 flavours which is unnecessary. You can DIY very effectively with only 50 flavours if you're willing to only have about ten ADVs and mix them repeatedly. If you have the discipline to restrict yourself to 2 or 3 setups, and you DIY coils and juice, you can vape much cheaper than smoking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/18)

RichJB said:


> ten ADVs



Side comment :
10 DIY ADVs!!
I am struggling to get my first! 
(Admittedly ive only mixed about 10 recipes.)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vilaishima (17/12/18)

I did not start vaping to quit smoking cigarettes as I quit that about 15 years ago. I did however start to stop smoking hookah.

I love the DIY side of it. But it does not have to cost alot of money. One of the vendors had iJust2 devices a while ago for R70. Combine that with a cheap but decent tank you could get away for very little money.

There are also cheap but pretty decent juices available. The "status" part tends to take hold of people, not to be outdone by the guy with the 3 million watt mod with R1500 tank.

I vape ALOT. Luckily I DIY so the cost is pretty low. I honestly don't want to work out how much juice I go through - it might make me stop a hobby I really enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/12/18)

30ml freebase juice + 4ml high nic (nic salts) per day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/18)

I DIY, and currently have about 1.5 l steeped and about 1.2 l steeping. 

It lasts until it’s finished. My only goal is to keep ahead of the curve. I have stuffed up once yesterday while mixing, going to be two weeks out, and a couple of times when I started. At least I have about 270 ml of another to keep me going with another 200ml being mixed of that specifically for the end of the month.

Main thing is I like the flavours and the variety, and will keep on switching each day. It’s the way I roll, so I don’t really want to own up how much I vape, but I’m loving it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> currently have about 1.5 l steeped and about 1.2 l steeping



New year juice tasting party at @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/12/18)

Silver said:


> New year juice tasting party at @Room Fogger



This is what a juice tasting party looks like @Silver 

Whenever I have friends over eg. when we braai, I make sure that the "bar" is stocked well - including mods for those that still need to convert. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/18)

RichJB said:


> Now, with only really buying DIY supplies and restocks for about R200 a month, I'm recouping R400 a month from the deficit of getting myself set up. I'm probably still behind the curve but, two or three years down the road, I should be ahead.



As @RichJB says you eventually get ahead of the curve. I have spent more on hardware than @RichJB but less on juice (he is a mad mixologist with a passion for flavour). I DIY juice coils etc.

In a few days time, I will have been stinky free for four years. I smoked more than a pack of Camel filters a day. I see that Makro has cartons for R 45 per pack. I would therefore be spending at least R 60 per day.

365 days/year X 4years X R 60 = *R 87 600. *(correct my maths if necessary)

I have probably spent R 45 000 on vaping. This is about half the smoking cost.

One should also take into account that I have spent *way more* on vaping than is necessary. 

From now on, if I average R 500 per month,* I will be "saving" R 1 300 per month or around R 15 000 per year.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (19/12/18)

On avg I vape 30 to 40 ml a day. 


Started vaping in March this year. 
After spending around R2500 to R3000 on stinkies a month, I really don't care about the money I've spend on juice,mods,tanks and batteries.

I feel better and my lungs don't want to jump out every morning.

Plan for the new year is to start making my own juice.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (19/12/18)

I started vaping almost 2 years ago and stopped my pack-a-day habit that same day 
I have @DominionZA to thank for that.. he taught me the ropes and set me up with my first vape 

The first few months were on a stick vape with high nic commercial juices and I probably was going through around 5ml a day. Switched over to a bigger mod and sub-ohm tank and "production" has ramped up from there  I probably go through around 20ml a day now. Honestly I'm not sure I would have carried on if I didn't get into DIY coils and juices; I think it's that that got me hooked properly as the cost of commercial coils and juice was too expensive to warrant continuing. That being said I'm sure I was still saving a bit of money compared to the smoking habit.

Now I think I probably spend around R150-R200 a month on everything (averaged out) compared to the ~R1000/m I was spending on smoking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (19/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> One should also take into account that I have spent *way more* on vaping than is necessary.



Yeah, I think that is true for most. Unfortunately for the earlier adopters, there was no roadmap laid out. We were learning as we went along and the technology was maturing as we went. So it was rather like buying computers in the 1980s and early 1990s. There was a new and better model every three months, so you had to spend to keep up. Today, the technology curve has flattened out a bit. Mods and atties of today aren't really any more effective than those of a year ago. However, even today, it is likely that the new vaper will start with a sub-ohm pen or starter kit and then graduate to a rebuildable set-up or two (or eight) later.

Even in DIY, there was a lot of wasted expenditure. Buying tons of syringes and beakers then realising that mixing by weight is easier, buying six different types of bottles before settling on one, trying five or six different storage systems before finding the right one, buying concentrates for which there were no flavour notes or recipes. This is why we run the MixHax series on the podcast, to try and shorten that learning curve for new mixers and save them some money and time. If I had to do it again, knowing what I do now, I could save even more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/12/18)

To put it in perspective, if e-liquid was alcohol, i would be in AA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (19/12/18)

Agree with you there @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (19/12/18)

It depends highly on the mg I’m vaping and what device. If I’m in my tube Mech mood then 50ml’s blow by quick, if I’m on my Mech squonkers then around 30 to 40ml’s and if I’m on my MTL’s it’s down at the 8ml mark. The Nic levels go from 3mg , 6mg and 40mg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

